# مقابلة تلفزيونية لافضل محامي وهو نصير للمراة



## جى جى كات (23 فبراير 2014)

مقابلة تلفزيونية لافضل محامي وهو نصير للمراة ونصير للمظلومين

الى اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء حبيت اشاركم في هذه مشاركة المتواضعه حول هذا المحامي المميز الي يلقب بدائما بنصير المظلومين ونصير للمراءة والمدافع عن حقوق المظلومين شفت له مقابله مميز على انني سمعته عنه الكثير والكثير ولكن شرفني اني اشاهده على تلفاز والمقابله المميز التي شاهدتها خلونا نشوف المقابلة القيميه عن قضايا الاسرية اوقضايا الاحوال الشخصية

هذه المقابلة تلفزيونية للمستشار أمين البديوي يشرح حول قضايا الاحوال الشخصية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgSB_KNm25w


وهذه سيرة حياة المستشار القانوني أمين البديوي 
http://www.aladlk.com/news.php?action=show&id=8

وموقع مجموعة العدل والقانون والذي يملكه المستشار القانوني أمين البديوي
http://www.aladlk.com/


للتواصل مع الاستاذ المستشار القانوني /أمين البديوي
جوال/0566008202
مكتب/0138339725

مكتب المحاماة في دولة الامارات في امارة دبي/
تلفون/0071563838199


----------

